# The importance of military experience?



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all, just a quick question for you. I am strongly considering joining the Coast Guard. I can see the many advantages; training,discipline,experience,vets pref, etc. I was just wondering how much of an advantage I would have for non-CS towns. I know vets get pref. with CS, but do non-CS departments consider military experience more valuable than CS? Thanks, any info would be great!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree that honorable military time is fantastic...but what kills me is, I have a college degree and that doesn't mean crap when it comes to LE. Yet someone who could have honorable military time, and still be bloody psycho will get 2-5 points more then me on a test. :evil:


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

What about if someone is currently serving in the ANG? I ask only becaue I am thinking about joining with a Security Arms MOS.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

John 77 you have to have at least 180 of active duty time to be considered a vet.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

NegroRotary";p="65255 said:


> John 77 you have to have at least 180 of active duty time to be considered a vet.


I think they changed this!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

"bloody psycho" reminds me of my days in the bush..... :smokin:


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I believe it is 180 days during peacetime and 90 days during war time. Since "major combat operations" are over in Iraq, I don't know whether or not it is still considered war time right now. I bet if you ask the guys over there, they still consider it war time.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

john77";p="65302 said:


> I believe it is 180 days during peacetime and 90 days during war time. Since "major combat operations" are over in Iraq, I don't know whether or not it is still considered war time right now. I bet if you ask the guys over there, they still consider it war time.[/quote
> 
> Any active duty time since Aug 2 1990 is considered wartime service.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="65343 said:


> billj";p="65322 said:
> 
> 
> > john77";p="65302 said:
> ...


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

USMCMP5811";p="64923 said:


> Wolfman";p="64902 said:
> 
> 
> > I think honorable military experience will get you an upper hand with pretty much *anything* you do in life. If a department does not consider military time to be an asset in police work, then you may want to reconsider being affiliated with that department. Personally, I would rate it more important than college.
> ...


Oorah hard charger! I just noticed your username. All this time I didn't realize you were a fellow devil dog. What's your MOS? As for myself I was 0311 with 1-11 out of San Mateo Camp Pendleton. Holler back devil dog.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

kttref";p="64937 said:


> I agree that honorable military time is fantastic...but what kills me is, I have a college degree and that doesn't mean crap when it comes to LE. Yet someone who could have honorable military time, and still be bloody psycho will get 2-5 points more then me on a test. :evil:


I totally agree! We should get at least 10 more additional points!


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

USMCMP5811";p="65458 said:


> ProudAmerican";p="65419 said:
> 
> 
> > USMCMP5811";p="64923 said:
> ...


Did you attend PI in the summer months? Those sand fleas were wonderful weren't day? I was all gung ho about infantry until about 3rd phase of boot camp. My recruiter had made it seem like I'd be playing GI Joe in the field from 0800 to 1600 monday thru friday. That mofo never mentioned I'd be staying out there for weeks sometimes months. No offense to you but MP's are d*cks! At least the ones on Pendleton.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I know State Police agencies really like to see prior military, but college degree's are becoming more important these days. I have an Associate's in CJ and plan to later pursue a bachelor's after i get on the job. If I were not to get picked up this summer, I will most likley sign on with the USMC or Army.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

If I was you, I would sign already.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

EMcNeice";p="65498 said:


> I know State Police agencies really like to see prior military, but college degree's are becoming more important these days. I have an Associate's in CJ and plan to later pursue a bachelor's after i get on the job. If I were not to get picked up this summer, I will most likley sign on with the USMC or Army.


If you decide to go USMC let me know if you have any questions. I'll be able to let you know if your recruiter is BSing you. I can also let you know what to expect in boot camp and the fleet.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

One more thing, He's right about how a college degree is becoming more important to LE than military service. This of course does not apply to CS depts but I have noticed it.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

USMCMP5811";p="65366 said:


> billj";p="65359 said:
> 
> 
> > USMCMP5811";p="65343 said:
> ...


----------



## lt.drebbin (Apr 6, 2005)

McNeice what happened to the LAPD and the Vermont state police.. If you want to go into the service You will not do better than the Marines. and you wont have to ask if the recruiter is b. sing you. Assume that they are and take things one step at a time.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

The military is my option if I am not hired by either department. I will be finding out from the VSP within a couple weeks, and that is looking very promising... I went on a ride along last friday night and the Trooper I went with, as well as another Trooper who is a DI in the academy both wrote emails to recruiting making reccomendations for me. I am still flying out to CA next month to finish the LAPD process and do a ride along with LA Copper. Family reasons, including the health of my father may keep me in New England for now. I'm tired of working security jobs and i'm ready to move on... I'm only 23, so If somehow things don't work out for me with VSP and LAPD, then the military would most likley be my next avenue. BTW, if i have any regrets in life, it would be the fact that i wanted to, but didn't join the Marines out of high school which was almost 6 years ago. So my advice I give to anyone younger than me is if they are not sure what to do, not thrilled about full time college... the USMC can certainly help steer you in the right direction


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

I went to boot camp on july 29, 1996. I took my first civil service exam in 99. When the results came back it showed I was not a vet. I called Ashburton and they said all I needed was a letter from my command confirming my enlistment status. 

As for the MP thing a majority of them were d*cks. You give an 18 year with no life experience a badge, gun, and a whole lot of power it tends to get to their heads. Of course there are exceptions to the rule but you get the idea.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

All my Marine recruiter PROMISED me was a haircut and a hard time, as far as everything else went- it was just a big maybe. Thank God that maybe turned out to be MOSTLY true.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="65833 said:


> DVET1979";p="65826 said:
> 
> 
> > All my Marine recruiter PROMISED me was a haircut and a hard time, as far as everything else went- it was just a big maybe. Thank God that maybe turned out to be MOSTLY true.
> ...


i can relate i don't think it would be possible for the barbers on the island to be worse than the ones @ benning unless they were using blind alcoholic chimps. god those were just terrible/painful haircuts.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ooooohhhhh yeah they definately pulled out more hair then they cut, it would have hurt less if they used a rock!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

I just recently seperated from the US Army as a Military Policeman and I came back to MA to get a job in law enforcement. Although I am a certified officer in North Carolina, my military experience held more weight in determining what part of the academy I have to attend. I am starting with Campus Police as an SSPO, and I am attending the reserve-intermittent academy, and I will soon be taking college classes in my spare time (at no cost). I eventually want to work in a municipality in the merrimack valley when I am done with all of this. I enjoy campus work, although unarmed and no Chap 90, it looks better on a resume than McDonalds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

What about bloody psychos with a college degree??? The military has a tendency to "weed out" the psychos, what does the college/university do about em?



kttref said:


> I agree that honorable military time is fantastic...but what kills me is, I have a college degree and that doesn't mean crap when it comes to LE. Yet someone who could have honorable military time, and still be bloody psycho will get 2-5 points more then me on a test. :evil:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kiberdk said:


> What about bloody psychos with a college degree??? The military has a tendency to "weed out" the psychos, what does the college/university do about em?


I'd have to say there are psycho's everywhere. Military just weeds out the undisciplined psycho's. College shows better time management I feel because not everything is set up for you (ie. when to do what). Military does show that a person can handle stress in areas that college cannot (ie. war time). Both have pro's/con's but I would like to see both be either equally weighed or not weighed. Just because someone was in the military doesn't make them great for the job, and just because someone has a PhD doesn't make them great for the job.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

College does not relate that much to police work. I already have an associates degree and working towards my bachelors. I have also attended a reserve/intermittent academy and the Boston Special Academy. I am currently working as a Boston Special and I learned more from the academies than my two years of college with a concemtration in Criminal Justice. The Military shows GREAT time managment along with discipline, teamwork, and being able to conduct yourself as an adult. College students generally have the Burger King attitude "WE MAKE IT YOUR WAY" , and are usually catered to by liberal faculty who are anti- "anything wearing a uniform" to begin with. Having a college degree however, will give you legitimacy in a non police environment and is a definite plus with anything you do in life.


----------

